# Want optimal settings for TP-Link td w8968 adsl modem router



## Chetan1991 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey everyone.
I bought the w8968 adsl modem + router a few day ago and got it today. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/182695-dsl-modem-buy.html

Got online in a few minutes. But on the web interface I saw it is failing the ATM OAM Segment Ping test, although that is supposed to be due to misconfiguration of exchange equipment. The pings are also 1ms and longer most of the time. 

Lot's of people on the forum advised me to get this router. It seems lot of people own this very model, so *I would like to know your tweaks to optimize the connection and get the best out of this modem*. There are so many setting in the web interface, that I have to look on the net to understand most of the terms.

Also I want to be able to access this router from the internet, to say, use it for accessing a hard disk attached to the usb port. DD-WRT can't be installed on this one, so I guess one has to connect a computer to it for downloading files or torrents, right?

- - - Updated - - -


----------

